# Anyone familiar with Anton Corbjin work???



## Lula (Sep 13, 2004)

Well....i always enjoyed some stuff of Anton Corbjin....
I got very curious when I heard Metallica saying that the pics he did for them went through a "burning" process  :roll: i wonder if anyone is familiar with such thing???


----------



## terri (Sep 13, 2004)

I didn't recognize the name but am certainly familiar with a lot of those images.   He does great work!


----------



## Lula (Sep 13, 2004)

yeah ... i love it too


----------



## feyd (Sep 7, 2005)

i know him through his album/promotional imagery for depeche mode. you can visit depechemode.com which has an achieve of cover art he has done for them, including their newest [yet to be released] single, precious [which is awesome!]
-feyd :heart: dave gahan... *sighs*


----------



## DIRT (Sep 8, 2005)

Somebody needs a cold shower haha,  whats up and welcome to the alternative side. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## feyd (Sep 9, 2005)

DIRT said:
			
		

> Somebody needs a cold shower haha,  whats up and welcome to the alternative side. I hope you enjoy it.


ive been in 'love' with dave [lead singer] for 15 years = half my life! the arctic isnt cold enough! ack~ *grins*
and thanks for the welcome. im about to try my first image transfer with my new $4.99 colorpack III and am a bit nervous. [i did a test shot earlier today and the camera works!!! :mrgreen:]
ack! if film wasnt so fvcking expensive... i wouldnt need so many xanax!?! haha


----------

